# Best Buy one day D-SLR sale May 28



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Best Buy is advertising "All DSLR Cameras On Sale" today ... with fine-print, weasel-words that the Nikon D600 and D800 are excluded. (Note to marketers everywhere: if you can't find a way to discount the prices of all your cameras, then don't promote an "all cameras on sale" sale. Seriously, Best Buy, you could have just knocked $5 off the D600 and D800 and not had to pay the lawyers.)

May 28 only.

Best Buy


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Those of us that are looking at an entire day to visit a large city find one day sales very insulting.

I mean on a Tuesday, they really expect working or even retired individuals to take the day off and drive 100 miles each way to save a bit on a camera. And yes mid to top end cameras do fall into the I have to touch before I buy category.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Are the sales online too?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Chimpur said:


> Are the sales online too?


Not at all relevant with mid-high end cameras. If a camera is not easily gripped or if all of its super features get in the way of ease of use we are talking a no-go. Only way to know for sure is to work with the camera for some time. 

By the time you pay return shipping and wait for a refund if a camera is not to your liking, makes any potential savings a lot less attractive. Buying in person allows you to eliminate the most obvious clunkers and an hour or two taking pictures close to the shop will sort out whatever you do buy, allowing a quick return if it is not up to snuff.


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

It's the same as futureshop sales still useless compared even when the items are on sale.


----------

